# Discount Grocery Stores / Discount Clothing Stores



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello all,

Newly arrived in Barcelona and looking for grocery store chains or grocery stores known for deals or affordable prices. I am in the Eixample district if that matters.

I'm also looking for a place to buy cheap t-shirts (plain colors, black, blue, gray etc). Anyone living in Barcelona can help me out with that?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Exxtol said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Newly arrived in Barcelona and looking for grocery store chains or grocery stores known for deals or affordable prices. I am in the Eixample district if that matters.
> 
> ...


Although Aldi and Lidl are the main cheaper supermarkets it pays to shop around as all supermarkets have good deals at different times. As far as clothes are concerned Primark is probably the best store for bargain priced clothes but again you need to shop around if you prefer higher quality clothes.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

I find Primark clothing to be pretty good quality overall, it is certainly excellent value for things like basic t-shirts.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you both for your help. I will check out both places in the next coming days!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For things like cheapy T- shirts don't forget the local ****** shop - they may not last long but if you want cheap-to-buy, that is one of the factors to consider.


----------



## Deiter (Sep 24, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> For things like cheapy T- shirts don't forget the local ******** shop - they may not last long but if you want cheap-to-buy, that is one of the factors to consider.


******? How offensive.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Where are those type of shops? I think you meant Asian owned? Chinese owned? Is there a specific location/area of the city. I really only need them to last a couple of months.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The cheapest supermarket chain in Spain foodwise, according to a survey last week, is Alcampo. 

The Chinese superstores are found all over Spain, they are run by Chinese families and sell cheap imported Chinese goods - clothes, toys, hardware etc - everything except food.

Find your local street market (mercadillo) and you will get the cheapest clothes of all.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Deiter said:


> ******? How offensive.


Not to me.


----------



## Deiter (Sep 24, 2017)

smudges said:


> Not to me.


If you personally don't find referring to the Chinese as "******" that is your opinion and one which you are fully entitled to.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Deiter said:


> If you personally don't find referring to the Chinese as "******" that is your opinion and one which you are fully entitled to.


I don't particularly care either way, but I am not enamoured of politically correct opinions being flaunted from a moral high horse.
I do appreciate your support for freedom of thought, however.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

If you need to wash your cheap T-shirts I can recommend Mr Wishee Washee's launderette. :washing:


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

ETA: redundant post.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

smudges said:


> I don't particularly care either way, but I am not enamoured of politically correct opinions being flaunted from a moral high horse.
> I do appreciate your support for freedom of thought, however.


That has nothing to do w/ political correctness. Do you go around calling black people "blackies"? Maybe you do. I don't know. But when we start unnecessarily start describing ethnic groups by common physical traits it seems problematic to me. 

Anyway I don't think the OP who used the word actually meant anything by it. I can give Spaniards a pass because immigration is a new concept. But not people from England. You all should know better. My former roommate was English and his gf was Chinese-American. He would never dare say that word.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyway to get back to the thread. Thank you everyone! Political correctness or not. Primark Clothing is the best! Just went today. It's cheap, and a step up in quality from what I thought I would be getting. It's definitely better than swap meat quality (super cheap American shops, typically alleys or outside to shop). I will definitely be back.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not comfortable wearing cheap clothes produced in Asian sweatshops. Primark do seem to be making an effort to become an ethical business, but they still have a long way to go.

https://projectjust.com/brand_primark/


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

Exxtol said:


> Anyway to get back to the thread. Thank you everyone! Political correctness or not. Primark Clothing is the best! Just went today. It's cheap, and a step up in quality from what I thought I would be getting. It's definitely better than swap meat quality (super cheap American shops, typically alleys or outside to shop). I will definitely be back.


Always found them decent quality for a reasonable price


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Here in Estepona we have small Chinese shops selling foodstuffs.Very handy if you enjoy Asian cooking.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Surely ****** is an abbreviation of Chinese rather than a reference to a physical trait?

As are Brit, Scot, and dare I say it, Paki?


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

I think, correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the rule of thumb was that if a significant proportion of a minority consider terms derogatory then we do not use those terms. No?
Discussions suggest that derogatory words can hold people back in every part of their lives.


----------



## Deiter (Sep 24, 2017)

Tom1957 said:


> Surely ****** is an abbreviation of Chinese rather than a reference to a physical trait?
> 
> As are Brit, Scot, and dare I say it, Paki?


Urban Dictionary: ******


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm not comfortable wearing cheap clothes produced in Asian sweatshops. Primark do seem to be making an effort to become an ethical business, but they still have a long way to go.
> 
> https://projectjust.com/brand_primark/


Don't get me wrong I wouldn't brag about shopping there. But when you're currently not working, while your visa situation gets straightened out, it will certainly do in a pinch. For €3 shirts to walk around in or work out in very good. But no, I wouldn't go anywhere nice with clothes from Primark. Thankfully, I packed the good stuff.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Tom1957 said:


> Surely ****** is an abbreviation of Chinese rather than a reference to a physical trait?
> 
> As are Brit, Scot, and dare I say it, Paki?


 Please let this topic go. Thank you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

amespana said:


> Here in Estepona we have small Chinese shops selling foodstuffs.Very handy if you enjoy Asian cooking.


I found one when I was there! Where I live we have two massive Chinese bazaars but have to go to Gibraltar for hoi sin sauce.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

cermignano said:


> I think, correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the rule of thumb was that if a significant proportion of a minority consider terms derogatory then we do not use those terms. No?
> Discussions suggest that derogatory words can hold people back in every part of their lives.


I agree. Though being charitable, I think when Baldi used the term here, he was referring to the establishment not the people. We used to talk about "going to the ******" to get a Chinese takeaway, but would never have used such a term to describe the people that ran it.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Exxtol said:


> Don't get me wrong I wouldn't brag about shopping there. But when you're currently not working, while your visa situation gets straightened out, it will certainly do in a pinch. For €3 shirts to walk around in or work out in very good. But no, I wouldn't go anywhere nice with clothes from Primark. Thankfully, I packed the good stuff.


Absolutely stupid comment. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Primark clothing, it means that I can change my wardrobe at regular intervals without breaking the bank. Clothes snobs make me cringe, who really cares?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> Absolutely stupid comment. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Primark clothing, it means that I can change my wardrobe at regular intervals without breaking the bank. Clothes snobs make me cringe, who really cares?


I'm a clothes snob. I refuse to wear or carry any item which has a designer's name on it, especially on the outside.

Primark is one of the few chains where I can get women's shoes to fit my enormous feet. Spanish ones normally only go up to size 40!


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Trubrit said:


> Absolutely stupid comment. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Primark clothing, it means that I can change my wardrobe at regular intervals without breaking the bank. Clothes snobs make me cringe, who really cares?


1) I'm sorry you hate me. You don't even know me.

2) There are occasions, like applying for a white collar job, or attending a wedding, or a night out on the town in a ritzy establishment, where I (me personally) would not wear Primark clothing. If that makes me a snob so be it.

3) I don't see anywhere that I mentioned there was something wrong with wearing clothes from Primark.

4) Defensive much?

5) Hope your day gets better.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

I wear Primark with labels altered to read "Harrods".


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

My old boss in London used to have his BMW De-badged yet paraded around in shirts with a large horse on them.....frightful bore.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Patico said:


> My old boss in London used to have his BMW De-badged yet paraded around in shirts with a large horse on them.....frightful bore.


Lloyds Bank?


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

DonMarco said:


> Lloyds Bank?


He was definitely a Banker


----------

